

Ongoing terrorist attack in Liege, Belgium: at least 2 dead - cstross
http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/blog/2011/dec/13/belgium-attack-grenades-thrown-at-bus-stop-in-liege-live-updates

======
cstross
UPDATE: Probably not terrorism. Dutch reports (source:
<http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/2692446/live-aanslag-luik.html> ) are said to
indicate two men had escaped from the main Courtroom (located on the square
where the shooting/attack took place). May just be a gang crime/prison break
gone spectacularly wrong.

